# saddles w open slot in middle, better?



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Are the saddles with a long open slot in the middle better for us men or more comfortable than a regular saddle? I'm looking for a new saddle and it was recommended to me to get one with a slot in it, also for the reason you can micro adjust it if your seat post is able to do that type of adjustment.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Opinions will vary wildly on this topic. The correct answer is there is no right saddle for everyone. It's going to take some experimentation on your part. 

Personally, I don't like saddles with slots. I've found that my "bits' get pushed down into the slot causing discomfort...Others will swear by slotted saddles.

When I look for a saddle, I look for a smooth saddle that doesn't have seams, stitches or holes... All of the above for me cause saddle sores....

Others opinions may, and probably will, be diferent


----------



## John Nelson (Mar 10, 2006)

One suggestion I hear often here is to be careful not so much about what you buy, but where you buy it. Buy from someplace with a liberal return policy.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

lawrence said:


> Are the saddles with a long open slot in the middle better for us men or more comfortable than a regular saddle? I'm looking for a new saddle and it was recommended to me to get one with a slot in it, also for the reason you can micro adjust it if your seat post is able to do that type of adjustment.


I agree with Dave. Perhaps I've simply not found the "right" split saddle for my needs, but all that I've tried have been less comfortable than my favorite solid saddle - the Fizik Aliante. Can't say enough good about it - though I have no way of knowing if your butt is shaped like mine, so that's not necessarily a recommendation. 

In my opinion, the second thing you mentioned - a seatpost that can be micro-adjusted - is more useful than a hole in the seat for ensuring comfort. And you don't need a hole to be able to adjust a seatpost. There are a few posts that a hole makes easier to adjust, but there are enough that don't that I'd simply avoid the problem. As I see it, once you find the right position it doesn't get moved that much, so seatpost adjustablity shouldn't be made a part of the saddle decision.


----------



## HardCharger (Nov 26, 2006)

*That's a tough one...*

That's hard to comment on. I've had the older non-slotted saddles and they felt comfortable but would occasionally cause numbness which is always a concern. 

Pitch & fore & aft positioning also affect comfort which takes some trial & error on the rider's part. Little increments have a big effect, especially when riding for long periods at a time.

I recently tried 2 different lower-end saddles with channels or slots. The first one I used was a Forte' & it caused numbness so I replaced it. The second one I'm using now is a Specialized BG gel (again low-end) with a very pronounced split & is open in the back has worked out great. Couldn't ask for a more comfortable saddle. It's not the lightest or sexiest looking seat but that doesn't matter to me one bit. No numbness or soreness at all & I've ridden about 250 miles with it on two different bikes. 

The downside was that I didn't get to try either of them out first, but I did evenrtually sell the Forte' saddle. I guess I got lucky with the Specialized because it absolutely works...for me...


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> Personally, I don't like saddles with slots. I've found that my "bits' get pushed down into the slot causing discomfort...Others will swear by slotted saddles.


HUH? your bits fit between a 1/2" gap in a saddle while you're wearing lycra cycling shorts with a chamois? what? it would take an act of God or a big guy with a forked stick to get any "bits" of mine forced through a saddle slit. I hurt just thinking about it..


----------



## RSPDiver (Jun 3, 2006)

Well, I think what Dave H was referring to was portions of the bits cramming into the space due to pressure of all the bits trying to fit in. Not comfortable, indeed! And something I noticed on a more padded open saddle.

I have personally been quite comfortable (after some adjustment, mind you) on a saddle without the opening, but engineered to flex in the center. After many hours on a San Marco Era and ASPide, the only real pain is in my sit bones while toughening them up. I have found that open saddles require much more precise adjustment to not get numb junk rather quickly.


----------



## ti_litespeed (Oct 21, 2004)

*open-slotted saddles...not for me*

I've tried saddles with slots. They might work for lightweight people, but at my weight of 190 lb there's too much of my weight riding on fewer square inches of saddle. It's painful. A broad and well-designed smooth saddle works much better for me. 
Another problem with slotted saddles to watch out for...seams. 
Seams feel like sandpaper, especially on long rides.


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

Get one of these:









After about 20yrs and you end up needing to get a new one you will cry like you had to shoot "Old Yeller" yourself.


----------



## KonaMan (Sep 22, 2004)

lawrence said:


> also for the reason you can micro adjust it if your seat post is able to do that type of adjustment.


What kind of micor adjusting are you talking about here?

As for the saddles, everyone is pretty much dead on. The biggest thing is finding a shop that will let you do a ride or 2 on a saddle and still return it. Some will not take them back if they have marks from being installed (stupid rule). 

That being said... I've used Terry saddles for years now. When I got my SS, I went with a cheaper knock off that the shop had in stock... from the first ride it was horrible, so I had them order me up another Terry and my parts have been happy since. I still have my first one, and I think it's getting time to replace it as it's just not comfortable as it used to be.


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

For 98% of male riders and 90% of women riders, a saddle with a cut out in it, is a crutch if they have too few miles in their legs (or other parts). For "normal" people, once you have enough miles, the muscles in the affected area get stronger, so that your rear doesn't "sag" on the seat and put pressure on tender areas. Saddles with cut outs were developed for "occasional" riders who suffered "problems" after they rode.


----------



## iherald (Oct 13, 2005)

I got a specialized body geometry saddle after about 1500km this summer and some numbness (after trying different angles of the seat) and the seat fixed the problem. Was it the cut out, I don't know. Unfortunately, this isn't Mythbusters, so I won't try different optiosn to see if that was the reason, but let it be known, I can feel, thank god almighty, I can feel again.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

The cutouts can reduce numbness for very fit experienced cyclists. There's been too much hype around them in the past, but they do work for many experienced riders. 

But the cut-out is just one factor in making a saddle comfortable. A saddle that doesn't fit you isn't going to work any better because it has a cutout in in. Width and shape are more important.

As far as adjustment goes I recommend getting a seat post that allows you to set the seat to any angle.


----------



## indygreg (Nov 5, 2006)

Though I am not the most experienced person out there, I think the slot is not supposed to be where you 'bits/boys' are. I am guessing that if you berries are in the slot you are really not even close to sitting on the seat properly. No seat could be made to take your nuts under you under your pelvic bones. The area of concern is the area between your boys and . . . well . . . your anus. This area has some important blood vessels and nerves and is generally not all that protected. In theory, this area sits on the slot and does not bear much of a weight load. 

That all said, I have no idea if these seats really help or make a difference or if they are just playing off a very powerful fear (long term functional issues).


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

You are correct...I believe taint is the term..

The key to any comfortable saddle is where your sit bones are supported. For any saddle to work, your sit bones need to support the majority of your weight. A saddle with a curved profile will have the same effect as a cut out as long as your sit bones are supporting your weight. 

Too many people have the nose of their saddles tilted down in front and think they need a cut out. In reality with a tilted down nose, your butt slides forward and the weight is on the taint and not the sit bones. No saddle is going to sure that problem


----------

